# kernel panic nach neuer installation

## Yonathan

guten morgen.

ich bekomme, seit ich einen neuen kernel gebaut habe, folgende meldung beim booten

```

Root-NFS: No NFS server available, giving up

VFS: unable to mount root fs via NFS, trying floppy

VFS: Cannot open root device "hda8" or unknown-block(2,0)

Please ppend a correct "root=" boot option; here are the available partitions:

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown-block(2,0)

```

meine fstab sie ungefähr so aus:

```

/dev/hda1 boot ext2

/dev/hda5 var ext3

/dev/hda6 usr ext3

/dev/hda7 home reiserfs

/dev/hda8 / ext3

/dev/hdb1 /var/tmp/portage

/dev/hdc cdrom

/dev/hdd1 windows

```

die grub.conf sieht so aus, wie in der dokumentation

```

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,0)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title Gentoo Linux 2.6.27-r7

root (hd0,0)

kernel /boot/kernel-2.6.27-gentoo-r7 root=/dev/hda8

title Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd3,0)

makeactive

chainloader +1

```

ich kann weder xp noch gentoo booten, wenn ich xp starten will, dann bekomme ich folgende Meldung:

```

Booting 'Windows XP'

rootnoverify (hd3,0)

makeactive

Error 21: Selected disk does not exist

Press any key to continue...

```

Wäre klasse, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet.

LG Yona

----------

## Finswimmer

Evtl hat sich durch den neuen Kernel die Bezeichnung geändert: hda -> sda ?

Bei Grub kanst du mit <Tab> die Devices durchschauen.

Tobi

----------

## Yonathan

hi

das hilft leider so garnichts... bekomme die gleiche fehlermeldung, nur dass eben sda8 dort steht  :Sad: 

wieso sollte es sich ändern auf sda statt hda? ist doch die gleiche hardware

lg

----------

## Max Steel

Die alten Atapi Treiber erzeugen hd{a,b,c,d,...,n}-devices, die neuen libata Treiber sd{a,b,c,d,...,n}-devices. unverändert SCSI, das bleibt weiterhin bei sd[a,b,c,d,...,n}, CDROMs sind im libata/SCSI absofort sr{0,1,2,3,...,n}

Aber nur falls du bei einem Kernel-wechsel ebendies geändert hast.

Achja, wenn du die neuen libata Treiber nutzen möchtest musst du in der SCSI-Section die SCSI Disk support anschalten (festeingebaut), und für CD-/DVD analog dazu noch SCSI CDROM support zumindestens auf Modul.

----------

## Yonathan

hmm.... die scsi disk support usw sind komplett drin, das ist alles kein problem

habe im /dev-ordner seltsamer weise ser viele einträge von denen hd[a-f][1-20] alles dabei ist, auch mit sd[a-f][1-20] usw... serh seltsame sache das :/

habe grade folgendes gesehen:

```

cat /boot/grub/device.map

(fd0) /dev/fd0

(hd0) /dev/hda

(hd1) /dev/hdb

(hd2) /dev/hdd

```

offenbar fehlen die anderen partitionen.. kann ich die da einfach einfügen?

----------

## Max Steel

Wo ist relativ einfach:

```
-> Device Drivers

  -> Serial ATA (prod) and Parallel ATA (experimental) drivers
```

Dort deinen Chipsatz (SATA und (P)ATA (IDE) aktivieren. sowie AHCI SATA)

Sowie unter

```
-> Device Drivers

  -> SCSI device support
```

SCSI device support

SCSI target support

SCSI disk support

SCSI CDRom support (=y oder m)

Und dann müsste es klappen.

Die Device-Map passt, daran musst du nichts mehr machen.

Hmmm, das du soviele Einträge hast heißt eigentlich das udev nicht läuft...

----------

## Yonathan

hmm... habe die ganzen optionen da oben mal mit einkompiliert, bekomme interessanterweise relativ weit am ende die nachricht:

```

Root device ist (3,8)
```

was soll mir dies sagen?

udev läuft version 115-r1 auf dem system, das original aus dem stage3

gibt es weitere dinge, ie helfen könnten, die ich hier posten kann?

[edit] auch der neue kernel tut es nicht  :Sad:  gleiche nachricht, gleiches problem

[edit2] mich macht stutzig, dass die ganze zeit nach einem "root fs" auf block(2,0) gesucht wird, ist doch eigentlich das root auf (0,0) und eben nicht auf hdd, sondern auf hda...

----------

## Yonathan

ok.. nachdem ich dann doch noch was vergessen hatte im kernel und nun 

```
 root=/dev/sda8
```

stehen habe, geht es bis zu dem punkt, dass ich probleme mit dem filesystem habe...

```

* Checking root filesystem ..

ext2fs_check_if_mount:No sucht file or directory while determing wheter /dev/hda8 is mounted.

e2fsck: No sucht file or directory while trying to open /dev/hda8

/dev/hda8:

The superblock could not be read or doeas not describe a correct ext2 fs. If the device is valid and it really contains an ext2, then the superblock is corrupt, and you might try running e2fsck with an alternate superblock: 

e2fsck -b 8193 <device>

* Filesystem couldn't be fixed :(
```

führe ich das komando aus, dann erhalte ich die gleiche fehlermeldung wieder... kann doch nicht sien, dass da was kaptt ist? hab es doch eben erst alles gebaut? ich fürchte der kernel ist nicht wirklich gut  :Sad: 

und nun?

----------

## Yonathan

musste die fstab auch noch anpassen aus sdX.. jetzt geht zumindest das booten schonmal

----------

